# Cherry Burl



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2014)

Started sawing up a real nice looking cherry burl that @Gixxerjoe04 brought over for me to cut up for him this evening. Wasn't real sure what we would find, but we both kind of drooled when we sliced it open.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Never saw it look like that. Interesting.

Ray


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 10, 2014)

Did I hear someone say Pen Blanks?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are some scraps sanded and some mineral oil

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow. Didn't think it could look any better, but dang.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice! The gummy spots are awesome!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> The gummy spots are awesome!


Ok... maybe you can help me understand this. 

When we cut it up, we noticed that it had some lines in it that almost looked like grain separation. We were kind of thinking it was spalted some because of where he found it, and the black lines. 

Were we seeing the gummy stuff and confusing it? Neither of us are very experienced with burls, and I don't think either of us had seen cherry burl in person before, so we weren't real sure. You can see in that bottom pic he posted where a chunk fell out and left that white residue behind.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

Those dark lines that appear to be spalted are the gum streaks. The pic isn't showing too well that white stuff but if I had to venture a guess I would think it is mold/mushroom mycea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

Is the white stuff hard or soft?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

Tim's Turkey Calls said:


> Is any of that fine looking Cherry wood going to be made into call blanks? Is the wood sold or going to be sold?


Tim if they don't want to give up any of their goodies I have several hundred pounds of cherry burl to part with. I would cut mine to order.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Is the white stuff hard or soft?



Hard for me to explain, but its flaky if that tells you anything. Probably would call it soft.


Tim's Turkey Calls said:


> Is any of that fine looking Cherry wood going to be made into call blanks? Is the wood sold or going to be sold?



I doubt any will be sold. I'm lucking in to a few pieces for cutting it up, but I think he's got plans for all of it once it dries out. Was reading 24% MC, so nice and wet still. Looks like Greg has a bunch though (jealous!).


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 11, 2014)

The white stuff was soft I believe, in the ripples it was pretty prevalent and on that small thin piece of scrap it had a lot of flex which had me worried. Afraid it'll fall apart trying to turn it later on


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

The white stuff us likely a fungus it happens frequently between the bark and the log it was once attached to. A similar effect happens in separated growth rings.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 11, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> The white stuff us likely a fungus it happens frequently between the bark and the log it was once attached to. A similar effect happens in separated growth rings.



So should it be stabilized before turning? We cut a big chunk to make a vase and didn't know if stuff that big could be stabilized, it's 4x4x12 roughly or a little larger.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 11, 2014)

If you haven't sealed it already seal it ASAP!!! Use anchorseal if you have it. The piece needs to be dry to stabilize and it could be put into some of the bigger chambers but I am not sure how well the center of a piece that big would come out. There is a chance the stabilization juice wouldn't penetrate to the center. I am just learning that part of it so don't take the stabilization info to much to heart.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 11, 2014)

Let me ask a dumb question here - if it's meant for hollowing, does it matter if the center gets stabilized? It seems, from an offhand thought, that as long as the stabilization penetrates to at least the wall thickness you'd be OK.

Having said this, let me note that I completely agree with the sealing and drying part of the discussion.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2014)

I sealed it with anchor seal last night once we stopped cutting. Was getting a lot of buildup on the blade and didn't want to start cutting crooked. I'm going to wrap that big blank he cut in some saran wrap once the anchor seal dries. @Treecycle Hardwoods 

I'm assuming stabilizing would work the same with that big piece as it does with the smaller stuff, but would take one heck of a chamber. Might have to ask Mel if he has one that big. 

Good point Ken, he was thinking of making it a vase or hollow form of some sort, so I don't know why the center would need to be stabilized. @kweinert


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 11, 2014)

^thats what I was thinking as well about the stabilizing, as long as the bottom of your piece gets stabilized. It got anchorseal after getting cut up.


----------

